# Woher Bekomme Ich Teufelseisengewichtsstein



## Flik (31. Mai 2008)

Ein freundliches Hallo

Leider konnte ich in den ganzen Foren nicht entdecken wie ich an das Rezept "*Teufelseisengewichtsstein*" komme.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Ich bin jetzt Rüstungsschmied 300. Und war in Tanaris wo ich mir 2 Rezepte geholt habe 270 - 295 
Imperiale Plattenarmschienen, 295 - 300 Imperiale Plattenstiefel. Aber wo komme ich weiter?

Liebe Grüße

Flik


----------



## LordofFrog (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibt es je nach fraktion angeblich ein Thallmar oder der Ehrenfeste beim schmied deines vertrauns.

LoF


----------



## Mini Vaati (31. Mai 2008)

gib doch einfach Teufelseisengewichtsstein bei der suche ein und dann steht da Teufelseisengewichtsstein und Rezept:Teufelseisengewichtsstein oder beim schmied


----------



## LordofFrog (31. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> gib doch einfach Teufelseisengewichtsstein bei der suche ein und dann steht da Teufelseisengewichtsstein und Rezept:Teufelseisengewichtsstein oder beim schmied




es heißt, Teufelsgewichtsstein, und es gibt kein rezept, da es vom trainer erlernt wird.


----------



## Flik (1. Juni 2008)

Vielen Danke haben ihn in Ehrenfeste gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Flik


----------



## Masakari (8. August 2008)

Guck bei Blasc


----------



## Logeras (23. August 2008)

Sorry hätte aber klar sein müssen. Da Teufelseisen nur in der Scherbe zufinden ist.  Ergo muss das Rezept dort entweder beim Lehrer oder bei einem Händler zufinden sein.


----------

